# Tananger/Lapithus/Pepper



## vicvol1 (22 Sep 2019)

Just out of curiosity: Remember the letter some received from Lapithus regarding the miscalculation of arrears, did anyone ever get their business sorted? Now it’s Pepper who are dealing on behalf of Tananger, is it business as usual? I am still stuck in dealing with them, they seem to have little recollection about my home, receivership etc. I hope things improved for those who were trying their best to hold on to their homes.


----------



## Thresa (8 Oct 2019)

I am having the same problem with Pepper re Tanager.I am not sure if they don’t know what they are doing about my affairs or they are been instructed to behave in such a way.I heard Tanager have there loan book up for sale that could be the issue.Have you for found them to be extremely evasive when questioned about anything to do with Tanager?


----------



## vicvol1 (22 Oct 2019)

Hi Thersa. Yes, it’s like they have no idea of previous dealings with Lapithus. They are evasive and don’t wish to address the arrears miscalculation, etc. Extremely frustrating. I didn’t hear about Tananger selling on but not surprised. I bet they can’t wait to get out. Hopefully your get sorted, this is going on years now.


----------



## Metatron (25 Oct 2019)

Hi everyone,

Thought that this would be useful information for this site. My friend just received notification today that Tanager DAC have agreed to sell their mortgage onto Pepper !


----------



## girlonamission (25 Oct 2019)

Yes, I just received the letter. See attached


----------



## girlonamission (25 Oct 2019)

Tanager have sold on to Pepper. See attached letter


----------



## Metatron (25 Oct 2019)

vicvol1 said:


> Just out of curiosity: Remember the letter some received from Lapithus regarding the miscalculation of arrears, did anyone ever get their business sorted? Now it’s Pepper who are dealing on behalf of Tananger, is it business as usual? I am still stuck in dealing with them, they seem to have little recollection about my home, receivership etc. I hope things improved for those who were trying their best to hold on to their homes.



Hi vicvol1,

I am having issues with Start Mortgages (originally Nua Homeloans) my friend referred me to a company called Adeptum Limited, He is using them to tackle Tanager DAC about the miscalculation of arrears (mentioned by you above )  along with a number of other issues specific to Bank of Scotland. Now it appears that Tanager has jumped ship.


----------



## Thresa (25 Oct 2019)

Thank you Vicvol- for answering me.I have been treated very badly by Tanager and now Pepper will not answer any of my letters or return my calls.
They refuse to give me anything in writing are they allowed by the code of conduit to behave in this way.They have not formally informed me they have bought my loan either.


----------



## vicvol1 (26 Oct 2019)

Goodness, now it’s Pepper... will it make any difference? Thresa, I recommend that you get some legal advice concerning all this. They have treated most of us with utter contempt. I doubt if Pepper will be any different.


----------



## Thresa (26 Oct 2019)

Pepper are totally vague beyond belief.I was thinking of making a complaint to the Ombudsman as they have not followed correct procedure.I have a final response. It’s a legal mire which I can’t afford to fight myself!


----------



## Metatron (27 Oct 2019)

Thresa said:


> Pepper are totally vague beyond belief.I was thinking of making a complaint to the Ombudsman as they have not followed correct procedure.I have a final response. It’s a legal mire which I can’t afford to fight myself!



Hi Thresa,

I was talking with my friend who has issues with Tanager. He also had a final response from Tanager regarding his complaint basically stating, nothing to see here and we don’t accept any wrongdoing. 
He said he got his complaint professionally made out to the FSPO. It included a comprehensive narrative of what had occurred together with a list of the breaches of the CCMA and contractual law including  automatic capitalization, unfairness etc.  He got his complaint into the FSPO and it was eventually assigned a reference number.

In the meantime Tanager issued legal proceedings to possess my friends house. When it came to before the court registrar, his solicitor showed a copy of the complaint together with the FSPO’s official acceptance. The registrar adjourned the matter generally, until such time as the FSPO has adjudicated on the complaint. My friend said that the registrar said that she would not circumvent a statutory body from carrying out its official function. 
That was over a year ago and my friend and Tanager are still currently in mediation.


----------



## Open air (27 Oct 2019)

just out of interest?, are any of these loans that are being pushed on to pepper in litigation at the moment?


----------



## Thresa (27 Oct 2019)

Metatron
Thank you for your information it’s really helpful.I can’t believe how much Tanager can get away with it’s very difficult to deal with them and the service providers they use are just as bad.The Ombudsman is my only hope also I have exhausted all other options.


----------



## Fighter (27 Oct 2019)

Received same letter, but buyer, unless it's a typo, is different. We are in no litigation, no arrears and paying full mortgage the past 6 years. We were hoping to make a deal with Tanager , but have no clue now what this latest move will mean!


----------



## Amber's (30 Oct 2019)

Under new legislation .  the owner of the mortgage has to agree to the sale of it mortgage?


----------



## Metatron (1 Nov 2019)

Amber's said:


> Under new legislation .  the owner of the mortgage has to agree to the sale of it mortgage?


 
I don’t think that legislation has been enacted


----------



## vicvol1 (2 Nov 2019)

So, what does this mean? Is the debt going to be continually sold from one vulture fund to another, and then act as if nothing had happened and start proceedings again?


----------



## Kitten (9 Nov 2019)

I have engaged a solicitor who wrote to all 3 last Jan, got nowhere. We were one of the 30 cases that they had capitalised our arrears without our knowledge, then twice denied our request for capitalisation (for non existing arrears) and came after us in a sustained attack for 20 months, bringing us to court despite us offering 10k to clear 13k arrears that hadn't existed for a year. I have lodged a hefty complaint with the FSO who have now agreed to investigate because Pepper couldn't issue a 'final response' as they admitted to not getting engagement from Lapithus on our file.


----------



## Metatron (9 Nov 2019)

vicvol1 said:


> So, what does this mean? Is the debt going to be continually sold from one vulture fund to another, and then act as if nothing had happened and start proceedings again?



I have just been told that some of Tanager mortgages  have also been sold onto Everyday Finance DAC.


----------



## Fighter (9 Nov 2019)

Kitten said:


> ...I have lodged a hefty complaint with the FSO who have now agreed to investigate because Pepper couldn't issue a 'final response' as they admitted to not getting engagement from Lapithus on our file.


We have been waiting for Pepper to get back to us on a query, waiting for the past 10 weeks at least. Each time we ring to get some kind of update (they never acknowledged in writing receiving our written query) to our query , Pepper has the same response  : "...still waiting for Tanager to come back to us on your case."


----------



## Kitten (9 Nov 2019)

Fighter said:


> We have been waiting for Pepper to get back to us on a query, waiting for the past 10 weeks at least. Each time we ring to get some kind of update (they never acknowledged in writing receiving our written query) to our query , Pepper has the same response  : "...still waiting for Tanager to come back to us on your case."


Lodge an online complaint with the FSO...they have to adhere to tight enough timelines.


----------



## Metatron (10 Nov 2019)

Kitten,

I think there is another recent thread on this forum stating the opposite.


----------



## Thresa (19 Dec 2019)

Hi Metatron
Have you been able to get confirmation as to who bought the Tanager loan book?please thank you


----------



## Metatron (20 Dec 2019)

Thresa said:


> Hi Metatron
> Have you been able to get confirmation as to who bought the Tanager loan book?please thank you



Hi Thresa,

As far as I can make out there are two entities, Everyday Finance DAC (Cerberus) and a company called Athene (US insurance company in which Apollo Global (who own Tanager) has a substantial shareholding. Tanager has also held on to some of the loanbook that is in litigation.


----------



## Thresa (20 Dec 2019)

Hi Metatron,
Thank you for your reply.I would presume Tanager customers will have to be told which fund bought the loan at some stage.I think it’s just a smoke screen for Tanager to avoid the Central Bank scrunity and they are still involved in the back ground that’s just my instinct.
Otherwise I did hear it could be Carval another fund.Its all very unnerving who knows what’s ahead just wait and see hopefully we will find out next month.I am amazed Pepper are able to inform customers who bought the loan.Customers are treated in such an human way veryunfair.


----------



## Thresa (20 Dec 2019)

Inhuman


----------

